# A little overloaded today



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Supply house said 4 hours for delivery (woulda been 4:30 by the time they got to me) wayyy to late for me, pulled out my new to me company beater truck and forklifted this bad boy on it, thing weighed a pretty penny for my super soft suspension, oh well got it there got it done and got payed 275k Btu heater had 100 gallons @140 degrees hot in 15 min


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Did you have help to move that thing?


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

YOu shouldnt lean them over for transportation 

I understand you gotta do what ya gotta do


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

That's how our supply house delivers them, except they have a long bed.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

DesertOkie said:


> That's how our supply house delivers them, except they have a long bed.


 
they should get a different truck


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

GREENPLUM said:


> YOu shouldnt lean them over for transportation
> 
> I understand you gotta do what ya gotta do


Any reason why?


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Hillside said:


> Supply house said 4 hours for delivery (woulda been 4:30 by the time they got to me) wayyy to late for me, pulled out my new to me company beater truck and forklifted this bad boy on it, thing weighed a pretty penny for my super soft suspension, oh well got it there got it done and got payed 275k Btu heater had 100 gallons @140 degrees hot in 15 min


Don't see too many prerunners with painted fiberglass.


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

504Plumber said:


> Any reason why?


Flue baffle might get dislodged and not be sitting right if not checked?

Only thing i can think of.


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

When they were fiberglass insulated, laying down was a big problem, with foam not so much but check burner alignment.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Any chance the glass lining could crack being on it's side? It's something I ponder a lot since I haul them laying down in my trailer.


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Actually funny u say that, hooked it all up and the burner would fire then gasp for air then burn them gasp, come to find out the guy at the supply house crushed the burner Pan into the burner... Starving for air and cutting off like crazy, figured it out and beat it all back into shape, breathing, great now


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

......shoulda brought my trailer instead


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

JK949 said:


> Don't see too many prerunners with painted fiberglass.


Just picked it from some kid for 2500 bucks, long travel, 4 linking it and caging the whole thing soon for the dez, great starter/beater truck for the dez


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

How did you pick that thing up for $2500?


----------



## red_devil (Mar 23, 2011)

I heard its for warranty purposes because I was told that from a supplier before. Only on gas, no electric.


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

plumberkc said:


> How did you pick that thing up for $2500?


Some kid I know that used to live across the street from me, he is a personal trainer for some big wig guy that told him to get rid of his truck and he will get him a company truck...... I didn't wanna tell him what happens when u get fired??
It's an 02 5.4 with 98k miles, new tranny 10k ago, runs strong and doesn't leak a drop


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

If I'm not mistaking that is about a $10K truck. Nice grab! :thumbup:


----------

